

Ask HN: Invest in Adam - agreenwald24

InvestinAdam.com<p>Let's start a conversation--what do you guys think?
======
austengary
Skills?

"I call myself an “ideas” guy — like many aspiring entrepreneurs I’ve met. "
[1]

Oh.

[1]: [http://www.adamngreenwald.com/1/post/2013/05/the-trials-
and-...](http://www.adamngreenwald.com/1/post/2013/05/the-trials-and-
tribulations-of-becoming-your-own-boss-and-finding-your-passion-in-the-
process.html)

[#@&!]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=agreenwald24>

...

" Why wouldn't I just get a loan? I could, but I don't want to. " [2]

Glad to see you're invested. I'll just put up my money instead- I mean hell,
after all I've got enough to lose some, right?

[2]: <http://www.investinadam.com/your-questions-answered.html>

------
Cardeck1
Ok.The initiave is not bad but what worries me is this: "I have so many ideas"
+ "while I work to get my ideas off the ground".

It's not about being a programmer or designer.I would invest in a non-tech guy
without blinking if he would have a clear idea of what he wants to build and
an infinite drive and dedication towards completing his goal.

Because those people can and will change the world.But you have nothing...no
mission, no drive, no dedication..only many ideas which are average btw.So why
would someone follow you? That's why PG said in an interview:

"He will not fail (referring to a guy from YC)because the project is his life"
or something like that.

He knows that someone who is dedicated enough to one cause, will not fail or
at least never give up.

------
notahacker
Considering you want people to invest in you, you're giving away remarkably
little information about yourself.

We know that you can put together a minimum viable product and that you're
motivated to quit your job and... that's it. Even the LinkedIn profile is
private.

~~~
agreenwald24
what would you like to know @notahacker? i'm trying to be as transparent as
possible.

------
orangethirty
I think your pitch is absolutely wrong. Instead of invest in adam, it should
be invest in $Product. Otherwise, given how bad this is being pitched right
now, I think a week is too little time.

------
ig1
The structure proposed wouldn't be legally enforceable, it would violate the
debt bondage clause in the UN 1956 Supplementary Convention on the Abolition
of Slavery.

------
jarsj
Would be worth a conversation if this guy was atleast a programmer or a
designer or a business/finance guy with relevant experience.

~~~
agreenwald24
Hi @jarsj--I do have relevant business/finance experience.

would love to chat!

------
jkaykin
Why don't you try to use <http://upstart.com>?

------
ibudiallo
Maybe you can add a section where you show your previous work.

~~~
agreenwald24
thanks @ibudiallo

------
timmm
Lol first bid 40k

~~~
31reasons
should have added one more zero at the end to make it look more real!

